# PC  bestellt, Teile da. Hilfe bei zusammenbau :-)



## Airblade85 (5. Oktober 2009)

So  nabend Leute!!

Meine Teile vom neuem PC sind endlich da  Und da ich zum ersten mal ein PC zusammenbaue, brauche ich bestimmt etwas Hilfe. Da ich mich bis jetzt immer auf dieses Forum verlassen konnte bleibe ich diesem natürlich treu .
Ok einige sagen jetzt "Wieso lässt du den PC von keinen Profi zusammen bauen?" Ok stimmt schon, aber wen ich immer alles machen lasse, wie solle ich jemals mal was dazu lernen?? 

Ok mit eurer Hilfe werd ich das schon schaffen.
Hier erstmal die einzelnen Daten.

-955BE

-Alpenföhn Brocken

-Gigabyte MA790GPT-UD3H

-Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB

-Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster

-Xigmatek XLF-F1453 LED Lüfter 140mm

-GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3- 1333 CL9

-Cougar CM 550W

So bis jetzt habe ich erstmal die CPU und den Brocken montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU zu bekommen war ein Akt  (SCYTHE Thermal Elixier). Ich hoffe mal das ich halbwegs gut drauf bekommen habe (Siehe Foto)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cq19-1-jpg.html

So habe nun den Brocken komplett montiert und hätte da auch schon ne Frage. Wo soll ich den Lüfter montieren?? Soll er Richtung Case Deckel laufen?? Oder doch Richtung Boden?? Zur Zeit hab ich ihn so montiert (Siehe Foto)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cq19-2-jpg.html

Sollte der Lüfter die Luft zum Kühlkörper ansaugen?? oder weg pusten??

Muss außerdem noch sagen, das ich im Deckeln auch noch den 140 Lüfter verbauen will, hier weiss ich auch noch nicht ob er Luft ins Case transportieren soll oder raus pusten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Oktober 2009)

Gib mal bei Google ein: PC im Eigenbau
Als Video haste schon mal ne gute Erklärung habe ich das erst mal auch so gemacht

Pc im eigenbau - Google Videos


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Die WLP sieht etwas ungleichmäßig aus, kann man aber erst mal so lassen.
Der Lüfter muss so auf den Broken rauf, dass er die Luft über die Lamellen des Kühlkörpers hinwegbläst.
Wenn du im Deckel einen Lüfter hast, dann bau den Brocken so ein, dass die Luft über die Lamellen direkt zum Deckellüfter geführt werden, der transportiert sie dann nach draußen.


----------



## Airblade85 (6. Oktober 2009)

ok danke erstmal für die Hilfe!!

Naja häte mir auch gewünscht, dass ich die Paste besser drauf bekomme, aber der misst war so zähflüssig *kotz* naja mal sehen müsste aber so erstmal gehen. Müsste dann später mal schauen was die CPU Temp spricht, dann weiss man ja obs ok ist oder nicht, kaputt gehen dürfte ja nicht oder?. Ok den Lüfter hab ich nun beim Brocken so umgebaut wie du gesagt hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Sie soll ja zähflüssig sein, damit sie auch nur da ist, wo sie hin soll.
Wird schon klappen.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Oktober 2009)

Ansonsten ,falls du sie nochmal aufträgst ,mach es doch mit einem Wattestäbchen


----------



## Airblade85 (6. Oktober 2009)

naja habs mit ner Kreditkarte verteilt, aber wen ich an einer Stelle die Paste schön drauf hatte habe ich gleichzeit an einer anderen stelle die Paste wieder weg gewischt . Naja hab den kühler schön fest drauf geschraubt, dadurch müsste die Paste auch noch ein bissel verteilt wurden sein. Wie machst du es den immer??


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich klatsche einen Klecks drauf, verwische ihn ein wenig mit den Fingern und gut, der Rest kommt vom Druck des Kühlers und der Wärme der CPU, wenn man alles einschaltet, hat bisher immer gut geklappt.


----------



## Airblade85 (6. Oktober 2009)

juti also machste da nicht son riesen Aufstand um die Paste überall zu verschmieren u.s.w . Naja den Kühler hab ich auch ordentlich fest gezogen, also müsste durch den Druck die Sache auch noch ein wenig verteilt wurden sein.

Ok ich hab den PC jetzt soweit zusammen (siehe Foto)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cq19-3-jpg.html

Den Lüfter musste ich in den Boden verbauen, da der zu dick war für den Deckel . Wie Sieht das jetzt mit dem Airflow aus?? Der Lüfter im Boden (120) saugt Luft an, der Lüfter in der Front (140) saugt ebendfalls Luft an und der Lüfter an der Rückseite (120) pustet die Luft heraus.
Kann man das so lassen?? Kann ich den Lüfter am CPU Kühler auch so lassen?? (saugt Luft von unten her an).

Ok weiter gehts  sitzen die RAM Riegel richtig?? Habe beide in dem gleichfarbigen RAm Bank gesteckt. Der ATX Stecker ist auch so richtig ja?? (der bestand aus 2 Teilen ein 20 Pin und 4 Pin Stecker) siehe foto

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cq19-4-jpg.html

So dann noch ne weitere Frage. oben links neben dem CPU Kühler sind noch 2 4 Pin Steckplätze, dass ist doch die Stromversorgung für die CPU oder??

So jetzt hab ich noch 2 Stecker wo ich nicht weiss wohin damit, auf dem einen steht AC`97 und auf dem anderem HD Audio, wohin kommen die??


----------



## Elzoco (6. Oktober 2009)

Der 4/8 muss ans Mainboard, sonst bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.

Und bei den Rambänken musst du mal im Handbuch gucken.

Ansonsten siehts relativ funktionierend aus^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> juti also machste da nicht son riesen Aufstand um die Paste überall zu verschmieren u.s.w . Naja den Kühler hab ich auch ordentlich fest gezogen, also müsste durch den Druck die Sache auch noch ein wenig verteilt wurden sein.
> 
> Ok ich hab den PC jetzt soweit zusammen (siehe Foto)
> 
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cq19-3-jpg.html


 
Sieht doch so gut aus, der Brocken bläst die warme Luft zum Deckel, wo der Lüfter alles rausschaufelt.



Airblade85 schrieb:


> Den Lüfter musste ich in den Boden verbauen, da der zu dick war für den Deckel . Wie Sieht das jetzt mit dem Airflow aus?? Der Lüfter im Boden (120) saugt Luft an, der Lüfter in der Front (140) saugt ebendfalls Luft an und der Lüfter an der Rückseite (120) pustet die Luft heraus.
> Kann man das so lassen?? Kann ich den Lüfter am CPU Kühler auch so lassen?? (saugt Luft von unten her an).


 
Du hast jetzt keinen Lüfter im Deckel? 
Dann bau einen ein. 
Ist besser so, ansonten den Brocken so drehen, dass er zum Hecklüster bläst (was aber nicht geht, wenn ich mich nicht irre).
Daher Deckellüfter. 



Airblade85 schrieb:


> Ok weiter gehts  sitzen die RAM Riegel richtig?? Habe beide in dem gleichfarbigen RAm Bank gesteckt. Der ATX Stecker ist auch so richtig ja?? (der bestand aus 2 Teilen ein 20 Pin und 4 Pin Stecker) siehe foto
> 
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cq19-4-jpg.html


 
Jo, die passenden Farben zusammen ergeben Dual Channel, so muss das sein, richtig so und wieder ein zeichen, dass höhere RAM Kühler nicht möglich sind. 



Airblade85 schrieb:


> So dann noch ne weitere Frage. oben links neben dem CPU Kühler sind noch 2 4 Pin Steckplätze, dass ist doch die Stromversorgung für die CPU oder??


 
Jep, der 4pin Stromstecker muss oben links aufs Board. Passt nur einmal, kannst nichts falsch machen. Wenn da ein Deckel drauf ist und nur 4 Pins frei sind, dann lass den Deckel drauf und steck den 4Pins aufs Board.



Airblade85 schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich noch 2 Stecker wo ich nicht weiss wohin damit, auf dem einen steht AC`97 und auf dem anderem HD Audio, wohin kommen die??


 
Das sind die für den Frontanschluss am Gehäuse. Je nachdem was deine Soundkarte (Onboardsound) unterstützt, nimmste halt den einen oder den anderen, wo genau der rankommt, kannst du am Mainboardbild im Handbuch sehen.


----------



## Airblade85 (6. Oktober 2009)

ok danke. Naja im Deckel past irgendwie kein Lüfter da die, die ich hier hab alle zu dick sind  wollte ja erst den 140 rein machen, aber der passt garnicht, dann hab ich einfach den 120 genommen, der zwar gepasst hat aber halt zu hoch ist, sodas der Deckel nicht mehr drauf gehen würde

Naja muss halt erstmal so gehen, sollte ich dann den Lüfter vom Brocken ändern?? So das er die Luft von oben (vom Deckel her) ansaugt und nach unten hin abführt. Wen, dann müsste ich den Lüfter im Boden noch drehen, damit er die Luft raus pustet.

Aso noch was, bevor ich es vergesse . Kann mir jemand sagen, wohin dieses  Teil kommt?? 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cq19-a-jpg.html

das Teil lag beim Case mit dabei.


----------



## Elzoco (6. Oktober 2009)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> Naja muss halt erstmal so gehen, sollte ich dann den Lüfter vom Brocken ändern?? So das er die Luft von oben (vom Deckel her) ansaugt und nach unten hin abführt. Wen, dann müsste ich den Lüfter im Boden noch drehen, damit er die Luft raus pustet.


Ne, lass leiber so, sonst bläst er warme Luft auf die Graka.




Airblade85 schrieb:


> Aso noch was, bevor ich es vergesse . Kann mir jemand sagen, wohin dieses  Teil kommt??
> 
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cq19-a-jpg.html
> 
> das Teil lag beim Case mit dabei.



Das ist der Speaker/Summer/Beeper und kommt ans Mainboard


----------



## Airblade85 (6. Oktober 2009)

also baumelt das Teil nur so im Case rum?? (siehe Foto)

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=06.10gGs6e0xbfQLoyfs.jpg

So noch ne Frage. weisst du wie wie die ganzen Stecker ans Board ran kommen?? In der MB anleitung stehen nämlich komplett andere Bezeichnungen als vorhanden sind.

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=06.10RqepIgANzu0Ihmx.jpg

und hier die stecker.

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=06.10GCFxGQw17NUFPnV.jpg

Aso und wegen dem Kühlerlüfter. Ich habe noch keine GPU drinnen, sondern nutze erstmal die Onboard GPU. Später kommt dan aber ne DX11 Karte rein


----------



## Elzoco (6. Oktober 2009)

Sicher ,dass die Bilder gehen?
€:Ah wadde kurz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Power LED+/- sind bei meinem Gigabyte Board extra (nicht weit entfernt davon, sind 3 Pins)


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Iat alles ein wenig unscharf. 

Öhm, die Reihe von Stecker kommen unten rechts auf das Mainboard.
Ist im Handbuch beschrieben, welcher wo hinkommt.


----------



## Airblade85 (6. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal großes Danke an Elzoco!!
Und @quantenslipstream
Ja wie die gesteckt werden steht auch in der Anleitung, aber irgendwie haben die da andere Bezeichnungen als wie auf den Steckern direckt drauf steht. Hier mal ein Foto

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung


Habe es jetzt so gesteckt wie es Elzoco beschrieben hat.

So und wegen dem Power LED+ müsste es doch der Steckplatz sein oder?? (hab ich mal rot umrandet)

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

Im Handbuch habe ich noch folgendes gefunden

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

Habe das nun so verstanden (verbessert mich wens falsch ist)

In der Pin No. 1 muss ich den Power LED+ stecken (damit beim laufenden PC die Power LED leuchtet). So bei den anderen beiden Pin No. kann ich mich nun entscheiden was mir lieber ist. Entweder ich Stecke die Power LED- in Pin No. 2 und und habe dann bei ausgeschalteten PC ein blinken an der Power LED (sozusagen wie im Standby Modus) oder ich stecke ihn auf Pin No. 3 und die LED bleibt bei ausgeschalteten PC aus. Ist das richtig so??


P.S sorry noch mal für die vielen blöden Fragen, aber ist halt das erste mal das ich ein PC selber zusammen baue. Da will ich halt nichts falsch machen und frage bei jeder Kleinigkeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, ich hab mal ein Bild.
Da sind die Anschlüsse zu sehen.

Speaker sind die Lautsprecher.
PLED ist der Anschluss vom Startknopf (Power eben)
IDE LED ist die Festplattenkontrolldiode.
PWRSW ist der Resett Knopf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airblade85 (6. Oktober 2009)

naja ist ja auch von Board zu Board unterschiedlich ne?? geht man nach deiner Abbildung, dann ist die Anordnung wieder komplett anderst. So hier hab ich noch mal beide Seite abgelichtet 

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Welches Board ist es denn, ich gucke nach und sag es dir dann.


----------



## Airblade85 (6. Oktober 2009)

das ist das Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H und das Case XIGMATEK MIDGARD


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Ist doch fast gleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ignorier einfach die Message/Power Dinger und schließ die Strippen vom Gehäuse an die anderen Anschlüsse an.

Power Switch ist der Startknopf
Reset Switch ist Resett
Hard Drive ist Festplatte und Seaker ist... du kannst es denken.

Wo ist denn das Problem dabei?


----------



## Airblade85 (7. Oktober 2009)

Cool danke!! er ist schon mal zum Leben erwacht  Puuh also scheine ich nichts falsch gemacht zu haben  So jetzt komme ich dan mal zu den Bios Einstellungen  hab da mal wieder ein paar Fotos gemacht und fange von oben "MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T)" an und arbeite mich zu "PC Health Satus" durch. Wäre schön wen du mal ein Blick drauf wirfst und schaust was ich anderst einstellen muss und was ich so lassen kann.

1.

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.100AFpUPxAHSqDjJ6.jpg

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.10AKgABbuT1gVSBwq.jpg

2.

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.10QlAkDv8FJQEyeXX.jpg

3.

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.10SbACzG7DUxxMquf.jpg

4.

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.10LvI4OOj5bep1ihS.jpg

5.

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.10kSYDrd8VRWXcoj3.jpg

6.

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.10htTh2JiC8dhXqx1.jpg

7.

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.10WZPpNwFzUUgG7Z1.jpg

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.10M0aBifaey4RRbO8.jpg

So hoffe mal das du mir nun sagen kannst, was die optimale Einstellung ist 

Aso und noch was, wie zuverlässig ist dem Temp Anzeige im Bios von der CPU und System Temp??
Habe den PC mal so ne gute Stunde Laufen lassen und die CPU Temp schwankte immer so um die 30-31°C und die System Temp um die 33-34°C. Ok wen der PC was zu tun bekommt, dann klettert das ganze noch hoch, aber soweit siehts doch ganz gut aus oder?? (mir gehts um meine Wärmepaste geschmiere *lol*)


----------



## DarkMo (7. Oktober 2009)

ich kann mir grad nich vorstellen, das du oben keinen lüfter rein bekommst. lies mal http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...9-lesertest-xigmatek-midgard-von-nike334.html (besonders den 3. post), vllt hast du das einfach falsch angefangen ^^ oder hast du nen lüfter mit 50cm tiefe?


----------



## Airblade85 (7. Oktober 2009)

keine Ahnung was für Lüfter die da genommen haben, aber der Xigmatek XLF-F1453 LED Lüfter - 140mm passt nicht in den Deckel da er zu  breit ist. So und einer der 120 (die schon vorinstalliert waren) passt zwar von der Breite her, aber nicht von der Höhe. Wen man den Deckel wieder drauf setzen will, dann hat man da halt ne ordentliche Beule im Deckel (zudem rasten die Klips garnicht ein). Naja ich mach morgen mal Fotos von, dann werdet ihr sehen was ich meine.

Edit:

So, also wen man den Deckel abnimmt, dann sieht das so aus

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.10Mvt9K4QyvOArWXI.jpg

Wo soll man eigentlich das Kabel vom Lüfter lang führen?? (wen er mal passen würde). Die einzigste Stelle wo der Stecker durch passen würde, ist der Bereich wo eigendlich die Nasen vom Deckel eingeklipst werden (rot gekennzeichnet).

So der Lüfter würde drauf passen und ich könnte ihn auch fest schrauben http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.10oMiDqCxwIgdiQiL.jpg 
Aber, dann würde der Deckel nicht mehr drauf gehen http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.10VsE1jpz1aygfW9Z.jpg 
da der 140er zu breit ist http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=07.103qtW2pUMpljWCpf.jpg
(das Foto wo Der Lüfter drauf liegt ist der umgedrehte Deckel und nicht das Case)
Der 120er würde zwar genau dazwischen passen, aber selbst dann geht der Deckel nicht mehr drauf, da auch der 120er zu hoch ist.

Oder muss ich die Lüfter direckt im Case installieren und nicht zwischen Case und Case Deckel?? Aber wen das so wäre, warum kann man den Deckel abnehmen?? und wieso ist so ein ganz offensichtlicher, für "Lüfter" gedachter Zwischenraum?? Wen ich den Lüfter direckt im Case befestigen würde, dann könnte es gehen.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Oktober 2009)

die waren so vorinstalliert, das da ne beule im deckel war? oO also in dem artikel steht, das die nach innen verbaut werden. und so wie du das beschreibst, werden die nich am deckel befestigt, sondern an nem extrablech darunter. und du scheinst (meiner vorstellung nach) den lüfter auf diesem blech liegend dranzubauen - muss der vllt daran hängend (also drunter) angebracht werden?

und zu den bios einstellungen: lies dir doch das handbuch zum mainboard durch. bei meinem gigabyte war da ne recht ausführliche erklärung dabei. der meines erachtens wichtigste punkt is zu prüfen, ob die ram settings stimmen. wo du die findest steht auch im handbuch. bei mir (sicher bei dir auch) is das die DRAM configuration im intelligent tweaker teil. die cas, ras, row precharge time und minimum ras active time sind diese 4 beim ram angebenen werte - die musst du im bios prüfen (also schauen was dein ram für werte haben soll und mit dem bios vergleichen). ausserdem im tweaker direkt nochmal schauen ob er richtig erkannt wurde. also wenn du 1066er ram hast, schauen das da nen memory clock von 533 steht un ned 400 zum bsp.

ansonsten is im bios für nen einsteiger nur die bootreihenfolge (unter advanced bios) interessant denk ich mal. hm, im standard bios bla kannste noch die uhr einstellen ^^. wenn du magst, kannst du unter integrated peripherals noch nicht genutzte schnittstellen deaktivieren und so den strom"hunger" etwas drosseln. mit ner sata platte den sata controler zu deaktivieren wäre dabei natürlich nich schlau. auch solltest du zukünftig daran denken, das du da was ausgeschaltet hast! wenn du kA firewire deaktivierst und später dann irgend nen firewire gerät anschließt, darfste dich ned wundern wenns nich geht *g*

im power management setup hab ich ned rumgespielt. da gehts glaube nur darum, wie man seinen rechner ausm standby usw holen kann. najo, un dann bleibt ja nur noch der pc health status teil un da gehts um temps und lüftereinstellungen. an sich au ned sooo wichtig. wird höchstens wichtig, wenn du unter windoof oder so mit software irgendwelche lüfter regeln möchtest. dann müsstest du hier uU die automatische drehzahlsteuerung deaktivieren (wenn du regelbare lüfter hast (4pin anschluss) un das da aktiviert is).

ansonsten... joa ^^

edit: laut dem schotten hast du die timings 9 9 9 24 (cas, ras, row precharge time und minimum ras active time) bei deinem ram bei 1333mhz -> also müsste da ne 667 im bios stehn
( http://www.schottenland.de/preisver...t-GEIL-DDR3-VALUE-DUAL-CHANNEL-GV34GB1333C9DC )


----------



## Airblade85 (7. Oktober 2009)

so habs nun so gemacht (was wohl auch richtig ist)

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

der Deckel scheint echt nur abnehmbar zu sein, damit man 1. die Lüfter fest schrauben kann und 2. eventuell ne Staubschutzmatte rein legen kann. Naja habs jetzt die Lüfter so geschalten vorne: rein, hinten: raus, Deckel: raus.

So jetzt gehts zum Bios 
mmhh also brauche ich nur die Einstellungen vorzunehmen die du beschrieben hast?? Den rest kann ich so lassen? Und wie zuverlässig ist eigentlich die Bios CPU und System Temp.?? Mir geht es darum, um zu sehen ob ich die Paste richtig aufgetragen habe und die Temp in ordnung geht.

Aso und wo kann ich sehen was für Bios Version ich drauf habe?? wäre ja vielleicht von nöten ein Update vorzunehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

So, beim Bios erst mal alles auf "Auto" lassen, wenn du eh nicht weißt, was du einstellen musst, dann lass das Bios das mal selbst übernehmen, ist besser so.

Zum Deckellüfter im Xigmatek, man kann da sehr gut einen 140mm Lüfter einbauen, schau doch mal.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airblade85 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja hab ich nun auch mitbekommen das ich die Lüfter von innen installieren muss *ich blödi* Hab meinen aber (von deinem Bild aus gesehen) rechts montiert?? ist das egal wo?? Oder doch lieber an der Stelle wie auf dem Foto??
Also könnte ich nun praktisch Win7 installieren ja?

Aso und was ist mit den Temperaturen die ich gepostet hatte?? (CPU Temp: 30-31°C und System Temp: 33-34°C). Wie hoch darf eigentlich die CPU Temp vom 955 sein? Also so das es im grünen Bereich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Man kann zwei 140mm Lüfter verbauen, wenn du hast, dann mach es.
Bei mir ging nur einer, weil sonst mein Wechselrahmen nicht reinpassen würde.

Die Temps sind OK, schieb Win7 rauf.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Oktober 2009)

also die temps sind gut, aber schau die nochmal mit ner software während des laufenden betriebs an. kA ob die cpu wenn der rechner im bios hängt überhaut arbeitet. wenn wirds ned viel sein >< everest is ganz gut un die trial für 30 tage sollte auch zum testen reichen *denk*

wenn die cpu so bei 50° im idle rum liegt sollte das ok sein. mehr als 75 würd ich ausm bauch heraus schon nich mehr so toll finden, aber da wart lieber noch mal auf ein statement, eines erfahreneren schraubers ^^

und ja, wenn du im bios garnix machst, isses au ned wild - so hab ich jahrelang ohne probleme gewerkelt. was ich schrieb geht dann schon in die richtung, das man ein paar feinheiten im system einstellt, vllt was für die performance tut und das ganze endet dann irgendwann, wenn man sich bissl belesen hat auch gerne beim overclocking ^^ aber das is denke mal kein thema bei dir zur zeit *g*

also machs wie die quante gesagt hat - lasses auf default un go go go. musst nur mal guggn, ob von dvd booten eingestellt is, damit der von der dvd startet un du dein windoof installen kannst


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> also machs wie die quante gesagt hat - lasses auf default un go go go. musst nur mal guggn, ob von dvd booten eingestellt is, damit der von der dvd startet un du dein windoof installen kannst


 
Bei den heutigen Bios kann man das während der Bootphase einstellen, einfach F8 drücken, steht dann auch immer da.
Da muss man nicht extra im Bios was umstellen.
Ist beim AMI Bios Standard.


----------



## Chrissi (7. Oktober 2009)

wenn die cpu so bei 50° im idle rum liegt sollte das ok sein.

Sehe ich das richtig 50°C idle !!!!!!!!!!!!
Das hab ich ja nichtmal mit Prime. Also 50°C LAST ist ok. Idle sicherlich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Wo lest ihr denn 50° im Idle? 
Sind doch nur 33° und das ist völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Oktober 2009)

ich hab das mit 50 geschrieben ^^ dachte bei mir wär das so um die 50 rum gewesen. wohl mit der graka verwechselt. nachm ganzen tag laufen bin ich bei 40° im desktop. find ich natürlich besser wie 50 ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

40° ist auch völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Airblade85 (7. Oktober 2009)

sagt mal habt ihr im "PC Health" bei "CPU Warning Temperature" die Temperatur  verstellt?? Ich habs sicherheitshalber mal auf 70°C gestellt, so höre ich wenigstens ein Warnton, wen was net stimmt. Mhh aber noch ne andere Frage, wen die CPU zu heiß wird, dann schalten doch die neureren Modele sich selber ab oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Voreinstellungen brauchst du nicht ändern.
Und ja, neue Modelle schalten ab, wenns zu warm wird, machen Boards auch.


----------



## Airblade85 (8. Oktober 2009)

ahh ok dan kann ich das ja wieder aus schalten 

So aber hab ein neues Problem 
Und Zwar wollte ich win7 installieren, aber immer nach kurzem anlaufen der DVD kommt folgende Meldung

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal im Bios die Bootreihenfolge nach. CD-ROM sollte da als erstes stehen. Ansonsten haben viele Mainboards mit F12 ein Bootmenü, damit sollte es auch gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2009)

Bäääähhh, Phoenix Bios.   

Schnell das Mainboard entsorgen, kann ich da nur sagen, ansonsten mal schauen, wie schon erwähnt, weche Taste du drücken musst um ins Boot Mebü zu kommen, steht da irgendwo.
Dann dort das Laufwerk auswählen und gut.


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich schlechte wie gute BIOS gesehen, egal von Award oder Phoenix. Kommt eher auf den Hersteller an.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2009)

jup, das is das was ich meinte: bootdevice dvd einstellen ^^ entweder im bios direkt (im advanced teil bei boot priority) oder eben durchs drücken von F12 (bei meinem gigabyte bios isses f12) -> bzw eben das was es bei dir is. steht im handbuch oder aufm allerersten sreen (del -> enter setup, f12 -> enter bootmenu.... usw ^^).

wenn das eingestellt is, kommt an der stelle, wo es atm stehen bleibt, dann die aufforderung, eine beliebige taste zu drücken, um von der dvd zu booten. und such bitte nich den "any"-key 

win7 fragt dich dann, was es machen soll. wählst deutsch als sprache aus un dann eben installieren, dann glaube noch die partition* und er kopiert nen bissl was an daten, dann erfolgt ein restart. hier dann NICHT mehr von dvd booten, sondern durchlaufen lassen - jetz beginnt der setup prozess ausgehend von den daten, die er eben kopiert hatte un nich mehr von der dvd. der rest sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein (hoff ich ^^ ich habs nu scho zu oft gemacht, vllt kommts mir nur so vor).

-> falls ich hier aus der erinnerung heraus käse erzählt hab, bitte wer berichtigen ^^

* partition: wenn deine festplatte(n) ganz neu is(sind), dann hast du bei der partitionsangabe nur einen große unpartitionierten bereich (oder eben soviele wie du festplatten angeschlossen hast) zur auswahl. normalerweise müsstest du jetzt hier eine partition erstellen können, wobei du die wahl hast, die komplette platte als eine partition zu basteln oder hier mehrere partitionen anzulegen. wenn du nur eine platte hast, find ich es empfehlenswert da 2 partitionen anzulegen: eine für dein betriebssystem (OS) und eine für OS unabhängige daten (ums mal so zu nennen). savegames, dokumente, bilder, musik... all son kram, was bei ner neuinstallation von windoof nich mit gekillt werden soll.

falls du mal nen schwerwiegendes problem mit windows hast und es neu installieren musst (womit eine formatierung der neuen zielpartition einhergeht -> alle daten da drauf futsch), dann killst du eben nur das OS auf seiner eigenen partition und die andere partition bleibt mit sämtlichen daten erhalten. wenn die platte hops geht, helfen dir aber auch 20 partitionen nix ^^ wenn du also 2 festplatten hast, kannst du das auch "physikalisch" trennen, sprich eben ned auf verschiedenen partitionen auf einer festplatte, sondern eben auf verschiedenen festplatten. hier kannste dann dein OS verlieren ohne es allzu schmerzlich zu empfinden und bei den platten haste ne 50/50 chance, das es das OS erwischt xD du siehst: komplett sicher gehts ned. nen raid verbund wäre noch ne alternative, aber hmm.

hier mal die 2 wichtigsten (aus meiner sicht) zur vorstellung:
raid 0 ( RAID ? Wikipedia ) - hier werden 2 platten so genutzt, das beide quasi wie eine große arbeiten. also daten werden auf beide platten gleichverteilt geschrieben. der vorteil is der, dass dein rechner daten beim lesen von 2 quellen (den platten halt ^^) parallel beziehen kann und die lese geschwindikkeit als theoretisch verdoppelt wird. was feines für speed fetischisten, nen graus für sicherheitsbewusste ^^ is eine platte hinüber sind nämlich dementsprechend 50% aller daten damit übern jordan gegangen und die anderen 50% auf der intakten platte sind genausoviel wert, wie die auf der kaputten ^^ sprich: eine platte geht hops - alle daten sind weg.

raid 1 ( RAID ? Wikipedia ) - hier wird nen andrer weg gegangen. wieder 2 platten (können glaube auch mehr sein) arbeiten zusammen und auf jeder wird das selbe gespeichert. beide platten sind quasi kopien voneinander. vorteil: geht eine hops sind alle daten noch da. nachteil: 50% speicherkapazität geht dahin. für sparfüchse die auf jeden cent fürs gigabyte achten nicht unbedingt das optimum *g*

die anderen raids kannste dir ja auf der seite noch anschauen, wenn du magst. hmm, ansonsten hoff ich, das keine wichtigen fragen mehr offen sind und ich wünsch dir schonmal viel spaß ^^


----------



## Airblade85 (8. Oktober 2009)

hheey danke das installieren geht nun endlich *freu*. 
Und wegen den Partitionen, es kamm natürlich die Auswahl auf welcher Partition ich win installieren möchte, aber eine neu erstellen konnte ich nicht. Es gab nur die Auswahl zwischen Partition 0  (100MB groß) und Partition 1 (930GB groß). Aber von was neues erstellen stand nirgends was.

Aso und noch was, ist es normal das bei meiner 1TB Platte nur 930GB angezeigt werden?? Ok ich weiss das es nie immer der genau wert ist wie es auf der Platte steht, aber 930GB ist schon etwas arg wenig oder?? Normal wären doch sowas um die 980 bis 990GB.


----------



## Elzoco (8. Oktober 2009)

nöp 930 sind richtig.
du kannst nochmal Partitionieren, wenn du die 930er löscht, und dann zb drei 300er erstellst, kannst natürlich machen, wie du willst.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2009)

ah ja, dann war das keine neue platte denk ich mal sondern deine alte. un die war wohl schon partitioniert. und die angabe bei festplatten sind immer komisch angegeben. war glaube dieser ruß mit GiByte und GB weil einmal mit 1024 gezählt wird un das andre ma mit 1000. irchendwie so war das. jedenfalls isses tatsächlich immer nen ganzer haufen weniger ^^


----------



## Airblade85 (8. Oktober 2009)

ne ohne misst, die Platte ist neu, die hatte ich ja mitbestellt gehabt.
Mhh also sind 931GB ok oder wie??

falls helfen sollte meine Platte ist ne Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 32MB 1TB

P.S Der Sound geht irgendwie noch net  (die Buchsen an der Case Front) Wollte mein Headset mal ausprobieren und habs vorne angesteckt, aber nichts passiert. Muss ich wohl noch mal auf machen. Hatte am F_Audio den HD Audio Stecker drauf gesteckt, werd jetzt mal den AC`97 Stecker probieren.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2009)

öhö is ja witzig. liefern die die teile schon vorpartitioniert aus? oO naja, weniger arbeit für dich, un solange es funzt isses ja ok.

edit: wegen dem "verschwundenen" platz habsch grad ma bissl gegooglet. ich nehm mal http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabyte#Consumer_confusion als grundlage für das folgende zahlengedrehe. also bei den platten gehn die immer von der basis 1000 aus, beim os wird mit 1024 gerechnet.

ein Terrabyte besteht folglich aus 1000 gigabyte
das wiederrum aus 1000 megabyte
das wiederrum aus 1000 kilobyte
das wiederrum aus 1000 byte

also 1000*1000*1000*1000 = 1.000.000.000.000 byte.

das os sieht genau die selbe zahl. jetzt sind aber 1024 byte = 1kilobyte. folglich haben wir also 1.000.000.000.000/1024 = 976.562.500 kilobyte
und der trick geht weiter -> 976.562.500/1024 = 953.674,32 megabyte
-> 953.674,32/1024 = 931,322 gigabyte

et voila *g*


----------



## Airblade85 (8. Oktober 2009)

ok danke  dann stimmt die angabe  vielen dank für deine Mühe!!

So hab da nun noch was 
Und zwar hab ich mal cpuz angeschmissen und bei den Core Speed vom 955 sagt er mir 803.5MHz.
kann irgendwie net stimmen oder?? Mhh obwohl 803.5 x 4 = 3214 also könnte es dochs stimmen?

P.S wie kann ich mal Screenshots machen?? dann stelle ich mal die Angaben die mir cpuz Anzeigt hier rein stellen, vielleicht stimmt ja noch was nicht. Wäre mir erlich gesagt ganz lieb wen mal jemand drüber schaut der Ahnung hat.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2009)

klingt mir nachm C'n'Q (Cool and Quiet). das is son stromspar gerödel von amd. bei mir isser im idle auch bei 800mhz von 2800. deine cpu macht 4*3200 und nich insgesammt 3200. wobei dir ne gesamtangabe von 3200 ala 4*800 genau nix bringt ^^ also mit 4*3200 haste au keinen prozessor der 12800MHz leistet *g*

ok, zum cnq... also beim win7 musst ich rechtsklick aufn desktop machen, dort anpassen gewählt und man kommt bei den themes raus. da kann man unten rechts den bildschirmschoner einstellen. also druff da und im folgenden fenster is nen kleiner blauer link links unten der sich "Energieeinstellungen ändern" schimpft. wenn du da rein gehst, kannst du den "energiesparmodus" anwerfen (oder deaktivieren). dahinter der link führt dich noch zu paar weiteren optionen (bildschirm ausschalten, standby nach x minuten bla).

wenn ich das an hab, dann regelt der rechner von alleine runter. unter last sollte die cpu ihre vollen 3200mhz leisten. wenn du zum bleistift mal Prime95 v25.4 anschmeisst (berechnet primzahlen und lastet dazu die cpu mit allen kernen voll aus - stabilitätstest), dann sollte die nzeige eigentlich wieder passen.

wenn du wissen willst, wie du das bedienen usst, hier mal nen weiterer link: [FAQ] Prime95 HowTo, Wie bekomme ich meinen PC stabil nach OCen? - Forum de Luxx *zuschütt* ^^

aber an sich sollst du ja erstmal schauen, ob da unter last auch die vollen 3200mhz je kern laufen


----------



## Airblade85 (8. Oktober 2009)

hey DarkMo, kann es vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass mein Board die CPU nicht richtig erkennt?? Vielleicht muss ich auch noch ein Bios Update durchführen, den ich hab noch die F1 Version und es gibt ja bekanntlich schon die F2 b.z.w sogar schon ne F3.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2009)

hehe, jetz haste mich erwischt  ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht. weis au garnich was ich hab, aber bei mir hat er se korrekt erkannt ohne das ich was machen musste. aber da sollen lieber nochmal andere was dazu sagen ^^


----------



## Airblade85 (8. Oktober 2009)

hehe hab ich dich *lach* naja alles wissen kann man ja auch net ne . Werd wohl mal direckt im Gigabyte Forum nachfragen


----------



## Elzoco (8. Oktober 2009)

Bei Gigabyte Boards einfach @Bios herunterladen, dass Programm macht sogut wie alle automatisch.

Wie DarkMo bereits erwähnt hat, dürfte CnQ dafür verantwortlich sein, dass die cpu mit 800mhz taktet, sie sollte aber bei Auslastung ihre 3200Mhz bringen.


----------



## Airblade85 (8. Oktober 2009)

also kann man praktisch sagen die CPU nimmt nur so viel Leistung wie sie momentan braucht, also wen sie wenig zu tun hat taktet sie nach unten und wen ich was mache was Power braucht geht sie automatisch hoch (z.B ein Game zocken)


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2009)

Genau, Cool 'n' Quiet läuft also bei dir, dann lass es auch so.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2009)

jups. es taktet sich aber glaube "nur" in 4 schritten. 3 oder 4 warens. ich hatte bei mir glaube 800, 1600 oder so, 2x00 un die vollen 2800 mit dem 920er gesehn ^^ die 2x00 irgendwas aber bisher nur einmal, scheint er nur sehr selten zu nutzen *g*


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2009)

Bei meinem nur 800 und Maximum, dazwischen habe ich noch nichts gesehen.


----------



## Airblade85 (8. Oktober 2009)

naja sieht man mal wieder wie weit die Technik heutzutage ist. Naja ok mal alter Rechner war auch fast 10 Jahre alt *lol* (und er läuft noch immer). Aber schon ne feine Sache, so spart man Strom und schont die CPU.

Edit: 

Ahh habs gerade mal gesehen Hatte cpuz sofort nach dem Hochfahren gestartet und es stand dann bei dem Core Speed 3214MHz  und 20s später ist er runter gegangen auf 803. Ok also läuft es  Ach übrigends, kennt ihr ein gutes Programm womit ich die CPU Temperatur auslesen kann?? Also worauf man sich auch verlassen kann.

Hab da noch ne Frage, bei cpuz steht bei Package: Socket AM2+ (940)
Was hat das zu bedeuten?? bezieht sich das aufs Board oder wie?? Wen ja kann es ja eigentlich nicht sein, ist ja eindeutig ein AM3 Board.


----------



## riedochs (9. Oktober 2009)

Zum auslesen der Temps:

HWMonitor
Speedfan
CoreTemp


----------



## DarkMo (9. Oktober 2009)

cpuz liest, wie der name andeutet, die daten der cpu aus. und der 940er is sockel am2+. der 945er wäre zum bsp eine am3 sockel cpu.

und everest is au ned schlecht. allerdings haste da halt nur sone 30 tage trial version (dem quasi), und ich denke mal was riedochs aufgezählt hat is eher freeware. aber ich kam bisher mit speedfan noch ned klar ^^ hab atm nur den cpu lüfter druff der nich regelbar is - den will er regeln und zeigt noch 2 weitere lüfter an ohne drehzahl und ner temperatur  das ales noch intuitiv ohne irgendwelche bezeichnungen was da was sein soll... also ich fands nich sehr praktisch :/


----------



## Elzoco (9. Oktober 2009)

Meiner läuft mit 625Mhz(0,72V)- 3600MHz(1,376V) K10 stats sei dank


----------



## Airblade85 (9. Oktober 2009)

> cpuz liest, wie der name andeutet, die daten der cpu aus. und der 940er is sockel am2+. der 945er wäre zum bsp eine am3 sockel cpu.



ok, aber ich hab ja ein 955BE, also ist es doch auch eine AM3 CPU


----------



## DarkMo (9. Oktober 2009)

hmm, dann isses mein fehler ^^ war irgendwie geistig bei der 940 >< vllt dein angesprochenes problem, das das bios erst geupdated werden will um den gescheit zu erkennen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> Hab da noch ne Frage, bei cpuz steht bei Package: Socket AM2+ (940)
> Was hat das zu bedeuten?? bezieht sich das aufs Board oder wie?? Wen ja kann es ja eigentlich nicht sein, ist ja eindeutig ein AM3 Board.


 
Das ist normal, weil AM3 CPUs auch AM2+ kompatibel sind, wird sich ändern, wenns AM3 only CPUs gibt.


----------



## Ashcroft 3000 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich missbrauche diesen Thread jetzt einfach mal um eine kurze Frage zu stellen:
Ich habe auch ein kleines Problem bei dem Zusammenbau meines Rechners:
Also es gibt ja diese kleinen Stecker für die Front des Gehäuses. Die gehören ja auf die kleinen Pins auf dem Mainboard. Nur weiß ich nicht auf welcher Seite der Stecker + und auf welcher Seite - ist. Auf dem Mainboard selbst ist alles genauestens beschrieben nur auf den Steckern fehlt die Angabe für + und - . Es stehen lediglich etwas wie HD LED usw drauf. Ich kann also nur raten wierum die Stecker auf die Pins gesetzt werden müssen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Die Stecker haben eins gemeinsam: eins der beiden Kabel ist immer weiß, vielleicht hat das ja was zu sagen.


----------



## riedochs (9. Oktober 2009)

Da das ganze nicht genormt ist hilft nur probieren. Den LEDs kann nichts passieren wenn du diese falsch herum anschließt, die leuchten dann einfach nur nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Oktober 2009)

das selbe problem hatte ich auch schon und bei vergleichen mit alten boards usw kam raus, das weis = - is. möcht da jetz aber keine gewähr drauf setzen, aber denke schon, dass das hinkommt.


----------



## Ashcroft 3000 (9. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar das bestätigt meine Vermutung da ich auch schon gedacht habe, dass weiß = - ist, hab es auch jetzt so verkabelt. Ob es funzt weiß ich erst, wenn ich das Netzteil eingebaut habe


----------



## Airblade85 (9. Oktober 2009)

soo hab jetzt Prime mal 2h am laufen ghabt und Everest Spuckt folgendes aus:

CPU: 54-55°C
Core1 bis 4: jeweils 46°C
Mainboard: 36°C
Festplatten Temp: 25°C

Sind die Werte ok?? Werd morgen noch mal ein ausführlichen Test laufen lassen (so 8-10h)
Wie hoch darf die Temp von der CPU klettern unter Last??


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

Sieht doch super aus. Wärmer als jetzt wird er nicht mehr werden.


----------



## Airblade85 (9. Oktober 2009)

juti fein  wie hoch darf den die Temp von der CPU gehen?? Falls ich doch mal übertakten sollte, wäre es gut zu wissen. Zwar werd ich heute und die nächsten 3-4 Monate nichts dran machen, da  4 x 3,2GHz für heutige Games locker ausreichen, aber irgendwan wirds mal doch zu kommen .

Aso und ein Problem besteht noch immer.
Also ich habe ja an der Front ein Audio und Mikro Eingang, aber irgendwie bekomme ich keinen Ton und das Mikro geht auch net  (Headset selbst ist nicht kaputt, den an den Mainboard Anschlüssen geht es). Habe ich vierlleicht die Kabel falsch gesteckt?? Am Case direckt ist ja ein Kabel mit 2 Anschlüssen, der eine heißt AC`97 und der andere HD_AUDIO. Am Mainboard gibt es ein Steckplatz der F_Audio heißt (also eigentlich der richtige oder nicht?)

Hab als erstes den HD_Audio Stecker ausprobiert, aber nicht passiert . Danach hab ich den AC`97 genommen, aber auch bei dem passiert nichts. Wo liegt das Problem?? muss ich unter Windows 7 noch was einstellen b.z.w freischalten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> juti fein  wie hoch darf den die Temp von der CPU gehen?? Falls ich doch mal übertakten sollte, wäre es gut zu wissen. Zwar werd ich heute und die nächsten 3-4 Monate nichts dran machen, da 4 x 3,2GHz für heutige Games locker ausreichen, aber irgendwan wirds mal doch zu kommen .


 
Ich glaube bei 68° wird es knapp und bei 75° schaltet er ab, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Airblade85 schrieb:


> Hab als erstes den HD_Audio Stecker ausprobiert, aber nicht passiert . Danach hab ich den AC`97 genommen, aber auch bei dem passiert nichts. Wo liegt das Problem?? muss ich unter Windows 7 noch was einstellen b.z.w freischalten?


 
Hmm, komisch, einstellen musst du nichts, wenn du den Stecker richtig gesteckt hast, sollten die Frontbuchsen funktionsfähig sein.
Ein Kopfhörer geht nicht?
Sonst geh mal in die Windows Einstellungen rein. Vielleicht steht da ja was.
Oder im Bios die HD Audio Funktion aktivieren.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Oktober 2009)

hmm, wenn ich jetz noch wüsst was für einen ich da druff hab. aber glaube es war der hd. damn, mein sieb da oben ma wieder *g* was mir ned wichtig is is schneller weg wien furtz im wind...

schau grade im handbuch nach (hab ja auch nen gigabyte - GA-MA790X-UD3P) und ja, das heisst bei mir auch F_AUDIO, passt also wohl. bei den spezifikationen steht bei audio auch,das es hd audio hat *weitersuch* ahja, das F steht für Front ^^ F_PANEL (front panel, also die ein aus schalter un leuchten bla in der front) un F_AUDIO eben front audio. klingt logisch *lichter leuchten im hirn auf* ^^ ahja, hier steht (bei den internal connectors direkt bei dem F_AUDIO) dass hd audio by default unterstützt wird, also standardmäßig. wenn ich das damals gelesen hab, werd ich mich nich anders wie jetz entschieden haben und den hd stecker draufgebastelt haben. zum glück kenn ich mich enigermaßen *g* jo ok, mehr intressantes steht da ned. wenn du hinten muten willst, falls vorn was drin steckt, musste das in der software (treiber) einstellen. hab bei mir den Download: Realtek HD-Audio-Treiber 2.34 mit weiteren Anpassungen - Realtek, HD Audio, Treiber, HDMI, Linux drauf. unter xp hab ich aber leider permanent das problem, das bei der treibersoftware kein micboost dabei is un ich somit keinerlei voice chats oder so nutzen kann :/ unter win7 funzt es tadellos.


----------



## Airblade85 (10. Oktober 2009)

juti also hab jetzt den HD_Audio Stecker wieder drauf gesteckt, aber geht  bis jetzt trotzdem nicht. Sobald ich die hinteren Buchsen nehme, klappt alles ohne Probleme, aber die an der Front wollen bis jetzt nicht. Hab mir nun mal den Realtek Treiber runtergeladen und installiert, aber was muss ich da nun einstellen??


----------



## DarkMo (10. Oktober 2009)

rechtsklick aufs tray symbol, sound manager (oder doppelklick ^^) und dort bei den lautsprechern oben rechts auf erweiterte geräteeinstellungen. da kannste einstellen, ob vorne und hinten gleichzeitig laufen soll, oder ob hinten aus sein soll wenn vorn was drin steckt.

vllt kannste ja so testen, ob er vorne überhaupt "sieht". wenn du ma boxen reinhaust hinten und dann vorne was (kopfhörer zBsp) einsteckst und hinten gehts aus (bei entsprechneder einstellung), dann kommt zumindest schonmal nen signal an. wieso man dann vorne nix hört... :/ andernfalls kommt nichmal nen signal am board an, oder der frontaudio hat sogar einen weg aufm board :/ aber sicher kann ich dir da leider au ned helfen. das wären nur meine laienhaften ideen dazu ^^


----------



## Ashcroft 3000 (11. Oktober 2009)

Habe nochmal 4kleine Fragen  :

1. Hinten an meinem Gehäuse ist ein 120mm Lüfter befestigt. Ist es egal an welchen Anschluss ich den befestige (Sys_Fan 1, Sys_Fan 2,PWR_Fan) ?

2. Wie sieht es mit den Treibern für Win7 aus, habe für mein Mainboard 
    (Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3) nur die Treiber für Chipset und Sata gefunden,
    was ist mit den Sound und LAN - Treibern? Oder kann ich die von Vista
    verwenden?

3. Kann ich die Installdatei von Windows 7 einfach auf CD brennen 
    und dann installieren oder brauche ich dafür ein spezielles Brennprogramm?

4. Ist Direct X 11 bei der Installation von Win 7 gleich vorhanden oder muss
    ich es extra installieren?


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2009)

1. so rein von der funktion her (das ding dreht sich) sollte es kein problem sein. aber sowie ich erfahren hab, is der pwr_fan zum auslesen des netzteil lüfters da. also wenn dein NT son steckerle hat, kommt der dann da drauf und du kannst in bestimmten programmen die lüftergeschwindigkeit vom netzteil lüfter auslesen. is da nen gehäuselüfter dran, is die aussage natürlich 0 ^^ sind sogar noch irgendwelche diagnose programme oder weis der geier dadran gekoppelt, kanns auch blöde enden. zum bsp nen gehäuselüfter beim cpu_fan slot angestöpselt. cpu kühler geht kaputt und bleibt stehn, da aber der gehäuselüfter dran steckt merkt das keine software und die cpu verbrennt (sicher übertrieben, ich hoffe ja das die sich vorher selber abschaltet *g*) aber denke du weist was ich meine. als ordnungsverliebter deutscher, würde ich also alles da anschließen, wo es auch angeschlossen sein soll (gehäuse an sys_fan, cpu an cpu_fan usw). xD

2. treiber soll win7 auch selber alle erkennen. hab das bei mir leider ned nachgeprüft un gleich die cd-treiber draufgehauen, kanns also nich validieren ^^ im notfall gibts immernoch beim hersteller auf der seite treiber. musst halt immer drauf achten, auch die richtigen zu ziehen (zum OS passend - win7 bei dir - und eben falls die für die verschiedenen bit-versionen unterschiedliche treiber anbieten, auch dadrauf achten).
-> GIGABYTE - Support - Mainboard - Treiber

3. wenn das ne .iso is zum bsp, dann darfst du da keine daten-dvd machen wo du dieses iso-file drauf brennst. du musst dieses image (abbild) der dvd brennen, also eine image-dvd brennen. als image wählst du dann deine .iso aus und go. am ende sollte auf der dvd ned die pure iso sein sondern viele dateien und ordner ^^

4. öh, kA. wenn nich -> DirectX - Download - CHIP Online ^^


----------



## Airblade85 (12. Oktober 2009)

soo also die Front Buchsen werden nicht erkannt, wen ich da was rein stecke  werd noch mal m Bios schauen ob da was steht und mal die Front abnehmen und mal schauen ob die Stecker vielleicht lose sind oder so. Oder bisher habe ich noch keine Treiber weiter installiert (nutze die von Win7) vielleicht liegts ja auch daran, was muss ich überhaupt noch so an Treiber installieren??
naja werd aber erstmal mein Bios auf F3 updaten 

Mal noch ne andere Frage, habe hier ein paar "für mich" komische Werte bei der CPU Temp. Also 
CPU: 25°C
Core 1 bis 4: jeweils 30°C

kann das stimmen?? müssten die Core Temps eigentlich nicht auch niedriger b.z.w die insgesamte CPU Temp höher sein?

P.S @Ashcroft 3000 zu Punkt 4
Also wen ich mein Betriebssystem unter Everest abrufe sagt er mir folgendes.

Informationsliste    Wert
Betriebssystem Eigenschaften    
OS Name    Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
OS Codename    Vienna
OS Sprache    Deutsch (Deutschland)
OS Kerneltyp    Multiprocessor Free (64-bit)
OS Version    6.1.7600 (Win7 RTM)
OS Service Pack    -
OS Installationsdatum    08.10.2009
OS Systemverzeichnis    C:\Windows

Lizenzinformationen    
Registrierter Eigentümer    Airblade85
Registrierte Organisation    
Produkt ID    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Produktschlüssel    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Produktaktivierung (WPA)    benötigt  (26 Tage verbleiben)

Aktuelle Sitzung    
Computername    AIRBLADE85-PC
Benutzername    Airblade85
Domainanmeldung    Airblade85-PC
Laufzeit    11478 Sek. - (0 Tag(e), 3 Std., 11 Min., 18 Sek.)

Komponenten Version    
Common Controls    6.16
Internet Explorer    8.0.7600.16385
Windows Mail    6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Windows Media Player    12.0.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Windows Messenger    -
MSN Messenger    14.0.8089.0726
Internet Information Services (IIS)    -
.NET Framework    3.5.30729.4926 built by: NetFXw7
Novell Client    -
DirectX    DirectX 11.0
OpenGL    6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
ASPI    -

Betriebssystembesonderheiten    
Debug Version    Nein
DBCS Version    Nein
Domain Controller    Nein
Absicherung vorhanden    Nein
Netzwerk vorhanden    Ja
Fernsitzung    Nein
Abgesicherter Modus    Nein
Langsamer Prozessor    Nein
Terminal-Dienste    Ja


----------



## Airblade85 (13. Oktober 2009)

kann jemand noch mal was zu meine Fragen was sagen?? danke!!


----------



## Ashcroft 3000 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 
habe den PC nun zusammen und mal CPU-Z gestartet.
Schaut euch mal die Core Speed an !
Das kann doch unmöglich stimmen oder? Müste das nicht irgendwas mit 3 Ghz sein?


----------



## Low (14. Oktober 2009)

Multiplier ist nur auf 4 xDD

Mach mal auf 16+


----------



## Airblade85 (14. Oktober 2009)

nene das stimmt schon so  die CPU taktet automatisch runter wen sie nichts zu tun hat  Hau mal ein Spiel rein, dann siehste wie das Teil auf 3,2GHz springt  Das ganze nennt sich C'n'Q (Cool and Quiet)

Ok habe jetzt aber auch noch ein Problem. Und zwar müsste ja die CPU und RAM Spannung bei 1,35V b.z.w 1,6V für den RAM sein. Im M.I.T steht es auch so (siehe Foto) habs mal rot umrandet
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=14.10BpooMFb1zYUbt40.jpg

so aber unter dem PC Health Setup steht folgendes!!

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=14.108UTPvWw3gSzZ0Jm.jpg

Der übervoltet die CPU und RAm einfach  CPU auf 1,42V und den RAM auf 1,6V . Ist das schlimm?? oder schnuppe?? die Temps stimmen ja eigentlich CPU im Idle: 29°C und unter Last: 52-54°C


----------



## Airblade85 (14. Oktober 2009)

kann niemand helfen?


----------



## DarkMo (14. Oktober 2009)

lass einfach mal prime oder so laufen, dann taktet der von ganz alleine hoch ^^


----------



## Airblade85 (14. Oktober 2009)

@DarkMo 

kannste auch was zu meinem Problem sagen?? die CPU Spannung müsste ja eigentlich 1,35V sein und der RAM 1,5


----------



## Airblade85 (14. Oktober 2009)

ok Problem gelöst  hab einfach im Bios 0.05V Weg genommen und nun passt alles. der 955 läuft nun unter last mt 1,328V. Werd morgen Prime95 mal ein paar stunden laufen lassen und mal sehen ob alles stabil bleibt.


----------



## Airblade85 (17. Oktober 2009)

Aso und hab da noch ne Frage. Kann man im "Power Management Setup" Irgendwo einstellen das der PC sich nach ner Zeit nicht austellt?? Finde die ganze Sache zwar ganz gut, aber ich lade ganz gerne über die Nacht was runter. Wen sich nun der PC nach 40min oder so aus stellt (eigentlich ist es ja nur ein StandBy Modus, da er ja sofort wieder an ist wen man auf die Maus klickt) werden leider auch meine Downloads abggebrochen und gehen erst weiter wen der PC in Betrieb ist. Oder kann man es vielleicht so einstellen, das er zwar aus geht, aber trotzdem im Hintergrund weiter runterlädt? Der Download bricht eigentlch ja nur ab, weil sich hinten der LAN Stecker mit abschaltet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

Das kannst du unter Windows in den Energie Optionen machen.


----------



## Airblade85 (17. Oktober 2009)

also kann ich auch so einstellen das er trotzdem weiter runterlädt?? Wen ja, weisste zufällig wo genau??

Edit:

Ahh habs gefunden  mhh was muss ich nun genau weiter angeschaltet haben, damit die Downloades fortgeführt werden??


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

Startbutton, Systemsteuerung, Energieoptionen.
Dort stellst du auf "Höchstleistung" um und stellst dann in "Erweitert" noch ein, dass sich die Festplatte nicht abschalten soll.


----------



## Airblade85 (17. Oktober 2009)

ok danke, aber wen ich es so einstelle, dann bleibt der PC immer an oder?? Oder geht er nach ner Zeit wieder aus nur das er diesmal meine Downloades fortführt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du die Energieoption auf Höchstleistung einstellt, schaltet er sich nicht ab.
Ich ziehe nachts ab und wann auch was und mein PC schaltet sich nicht ab.


----------



## Airblade85 (17. Oktober 2009)

naja das abschalten ist ja schon ne feine Sache  vorallem für den Stromverbrauch. Naja ich schaue mal, vielleicht reicht es ja auch, wen man nur die HDD an lässt. sag dann mal bescheit 

Edit: Schade scheint nicht zu gehen, muss ich wohl den PC ganz an lassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

Ist für die Festplatte aber nicht gut, wenn sie sich ständig abschaltet und wieder anlaufen muss.


----------



## Airblade85 (17. Oktober 2009)

ne hab ihn nun ganz an, also ohne Sparmodus etc. So viel Strom zieht er ja im Idle Modus eh net.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Oktober 2009)

einfach bei standby niemals angeben und er geht ned mehr in den standby ^^ das er die platte abschaktet hab ich bei mir garnich als option drin (nur bildschirm- und rechnerstandby).


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> einfach bei standby niemals angeben und er geht ned mehr in den standby ^^ das er die platte abschaktet hab ich bei mir garnich als option drin (nur bildschirm- und rechnerstandby).


 
doch, hast du auch, schau mal im Energiemodus nach, Erweiterte Optionen.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Oktober 2009)

harr... gut zu wissen. hab ja scho viel enddeckt, aber das noch nich ^^


----------



## Airblade85 (17. Oktober 2009)

ahh misst, jetzt habe ich zwar den Standby Modus ausgeschaltet, aber nun läuft die CPU  auch immer mit 100%. Auch wen ich nichts am Rechner mache, zeigt mir cpuz 3,2GHz an


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

Dann musst du nicht den Höchstleistungmodus nehmen sondern "Ausgewogen" und dort bei "Erweitert" die Details einstellen.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Oktober 2009)

weil der tipp mit auf ausblanaciert stellen mist is ^^ einfach wieder auf energiesparmodus und dort nochma die settings prüfen - feddich  also so heisst das zumindest bei mir in win7


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

Energiesparmodus ist zu knapp, ist was für Laptops oder so, für Desktoprechner reicht Ausbalanziert.
Bei Erweitert eben noch einstellen, dass er nicht in den Stanby Modus schalten soll, die Festplatten und so weiter.


----------



## Airblade85 (17. Oktober 2009)

ok hab ich nun richtig verstanden: 
Energiesparmodus auf "Ausbalanciert" stellen, dabei aber einstellen das 1. die Festplatte nie abgestellt wird, 2. Hybriden Standbymodus deaktivieren 3. Minimaler Leistungszustand des Prozessors runter stellen (voreingestellt sind hier 5%)

den rest lasse ich so wie es vorgegeben ist  im Ausbalanciert Modus.

Aso was bedeutet "Systemkühlerrichtline"?? da kann man zwischen aktiv und passiv wechseln. Habs erstmal noch auf aktiv.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

So sollte es klappen.
Den anderen Kram vergessen, versteh eh keiner, ob das was bringt.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2009)

das mit passiv heisst sicherlich, das er im standbymodus den cpu lüfter (und andere? hab nur cpu atm) ausstellt, da die hitzeabführ der reinen passiven kühlkörpers reicht (was man natürlich selber wissen muss). wenn man fürn standby 20% minimalen leistungszustand einstellt, würd ich lieber schon aktiv kühlen wollen, bei 5% aber sollte passiv durchaus reichen. is aber nur ne vermutung von mir. bei ir wars standardmäßig auf passiv und im standby war der rechner wie aus (also auch lüfter steht). wenn man da aktiv einstellt, läuft der lüfter sicherlich weiter trotz standby. was andres fiel mir zu dieser option jedenfalls nich ein.

was mir am energiesparmodus halt gefällt: cnq is aktiv. oder versteckt sich das auch in diesen erweiterten einstellungen unter irgeneinem nichtssagenden namen den ich übersehen hab? aber gut, wenn diese "groben" einstellungen eh nur ne art voreingestellte profile für die ganzen einstellungen darstellen, die man mit erweitert auch individuell anpassen kann, isses dann eh wurscht, welches man nehmen würde. falls es nich so is, un cnq nur beim energiespar modus aktiv is, werd ich immer diesen präferieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

Cool 'n' Quiet stellst du über die Energieoptionen ein, natürlich muss das im Bios aktiviert sein, aber das alleine reicht noch nicht.


----------

